
Show HN: Forth Lisp Python Continuum - asrp
https://github.com/asrp/flpc/
======
asrp
Here's some extra information about what running each piece gets you. Assuming
flpc.c is already compiled,

./flpc with no arguments drops into the FlpcForth REPL. But absolutely nothing
is defined in that case, of course. You can try to paste in some source from
files in precompiled/*.

The sample sources in precompiled/ are all for parsing (some of) its own
source and/or generating its own source. Pass one of them as argument to
./flpc and it will run and drop into the REPL at the end.

In the REPL, "ps" is probably the most useful command to get information about
current state.

There’s no FlpcPython REPL yet (it can parse FlpcPython but doesn’t know what
to do with the resulting AST). So right now, to write FlpcPython, I suggest
writing to a file, say foo.flpc, and running

    
    
        python compiler.py lib/stage{0,1{a,c,d},3{a,b}}.flpc foo.flpc > foo.f
        ./flpc foo.f
    

This uses the external Python compiler which will eventually be removed.

